# My american layout



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Collinsta City, somewhere in America...























































More pics n stuff right here: http://collinstamjv.zmn.se/blogg/modelljarnvag.html


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice modeling. I particularly like the slum neighborhood---maybe add a trashcan on it's side, contents spilling?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

really nice. 
the chain-link fence on the basketball court looks bit big. what did you use? fabric veils made of should look better. also you probably want it slanted diagonally
II
V


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fetrock,

I would like to offer one more suggestion. Let me start by saying you do excellent work; I love the details. That said, "Walmart" is the wrong name to put on your store. In the US, Walmart stores are never located in an older, inner-city environment. They are always located near major shopping malls or at the edge of town. They are also very large, encompassing roughly a square block with an enormous parking lot that's even larger.
A good alternate choice might be an F.W. Woolworth's store. They went out of business in the 1990's, but the store has the steel shutter rolled down: you could either be portraying the 1990's, or a contemporary neighborhood where the store closed years ago and nothing replaced it. Here's a pic of a Woolworth's, if you are interested:










Again, your work is excellent!


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi!
Yeah, I´ve noticed the fence too, of course.
I do have some fence, chain.link model, in plastic...but I just wanted to try this steel-thing and I thought this was a good time to do just that.

Somehow I try (hard) to really "scratch" most of the things I build, but as you say, sometimes it´s to damn hard to get what you want by making it out of the wrong stuff! =O)

Trashcans...coming up!
As you may have noticed, Im in Sweden and it´s hard to find pictures of those "nice" trash-containers (or what it´s called) on small weels...do you know what I mean??? 
So, I´ll try to scratch some of those "containers" and some ordinary bins too, building is like breathing! :laugh:


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Fetrock,
> 
> I would like to offer one more suggestion. Let me start by saying you do excellent work; I love the details. That said, "Walmart" is the wrong name to put on your store. In the US, Walmart stores are never located in an older, inner-city environment. They are always located near major shopping malls or at the edge of town. They are also very large, encompassing roughly a square block with an enormous parking lot that's even larger.
> A good alternate choice might be an F.W. Woolworth's store. They went out of business in the 1990's, but the store has the steel shutter rolled down: you could either be portraying the 1990's, or a contemporary neighborhood where the store closed years ago and nothing replaced it. Here's a pic of a Woolworth's, if you are interested:
> ...


THANKS!
As you see, Im here back in Sweden and that sort of info is...hard to get your hands on!
(well, I´ve been to Chicago and Las Vegas but I didn´t look for things to remember as a scratchbuilder!)
Woolworth's there is, as soon as I get the sign right...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem----you've obviously put your heart and soul into your town, and I appreciate how long it must have taken you. There's no way you could have known the Walmart thing without living here. Great job!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What he made was the very first Walmart that opened in LA.:laugh:


Nice modeling! :thumbsup:

Certain types of window screen make good chain link fences too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There is also a fabric---a kind of netting---you could experiment with for fencing. It can't be very expensive, since it's used a lot on women's hats and on Halloween costumes for children. Check this addy: 

http://images.google.com/images?q=f...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=6&ved=0CDUQsAQwBQ


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Yepp, Walmart goes LA...
I found a Woolworth sign on the net and I e-mailed it (hum, the picture...) to my wife since they have this badass printer where she works.

That netthing-ish I have tried, with some paint it looked ok, I have also some steel fence in plastic, I´ll try to get a pictore and post it here later on...

Over n out


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Another 5 and dime is JJ Newberry's . Started in 1911.


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*Another fence...*

Well, I found a pic on another fence on my layout, plastic but looks nice:









This one is a steel gate at Hammer Avenue MC on Willhelm Street...rough boys on bikes...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Love the rough neighborhood look, great work.


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Howdy...time passes...so quickly (too quickly?) but there have been some progress: http://collinstamjv.zmn.se/blogg/modelljarnvag.html


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice weathering on the buildings:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez ... would someone cleanup all the graphitti around here? Damn kids ... always causing trouble.

Seriously ... nice layout ... very realistic, for an inner-city look.

Do we all have to wear clothes with a special "tag" color to check in on your progress?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very, very nice! Could I offer one more suggestion? Rough neighborhoods are not known for their cleanliness...it's typical to see a bit of trash in a gutter or spilling out of a can, dumpster, etc. I mention it because there's a contrast: your buildings are great, but the streets are so clean and neat! Old stains from car oil, spilt paint....get the idea? Not everywhere...just a thin scattering to add to the authenticity. Great job, though!


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jeez ... would someone cleanup all the graphitti around here? Damn kids ... always causing trouble.
> 
> Seriously ... nice layout ... very realistic, for an inner-city look.
> 
> Do we all have to wear clothes with a special "tag" color to check in on your progress?


I´ll be checkin´those tags on your clothes if you pass by the hood...


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Very, very nice! Could I offer one more suggestion? Rough neighborhoods are not known for their cleanliness...it's typical to see a bit of trash in a gutter or spilling out of a can, dumpster, etc. I mention it because there's a contrast: your buildings are great, but the streets are so clean and neat! Old stains from car oil, spilt paint....get the idea? Not everywhere...just a thin scattering to add to the authenticity. Great job, though!


Yepp, got to get dirrrty, I think...stay tuned, got some pics coming up...


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Some...progress...but it moves sooo slow....http://collinstamjv.zmn.se/blogg/modelljarnvag.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did I see a White Castle hamburger joint in there? Can I have about 400 tiny, tiny hamburgers, please?!?

Great work, all around!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

excellent work. i loved the abandoned car


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Did I see a White Castle hamburger joint in there? Can I have about 400 tiny, tiny hamburgers, please?!?
> 
> Great work, all around!
> 
> TJ


Ok, lets see....400 x 5 cents...humhum...


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

tankist said:


> excellent work. i loved the abandoned car


...And more abandoned cars to come...so if you miss one, you know where to look!


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*Im still here!*

Long time no see!
Well, Im still here and Im still working on the layout...
Just started module 3 and doing a bunch of things like cars, lamp posts, and hundreds of small things.

Take a look if you like: http://collinstamjv.zmn.se/blogg/modelljarnvag.html

Peace n out

Fetrock


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i absolutely love the ELLOKO joint 
perhaps you should post more often?

and the car with the broken window reminded me about incident where second CD player got stolen from my poor car. I was dispatched to assist customer located in not the most neighborhood of Chicago and when i got out 15 minutes later my car had improved ventilation. a...holes!!!


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Anton!

Ok I´ll try to post pics but please check out my website for most revent pics!
/Richard


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fetrock,

I agree ... excellent "hard core real life" work. Hope to see your stuff 'round here more often!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Enjoy your hard work:thumbsup: Don't know if I'm feeling the murder scene.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You should add some police tape to the crime scene.

Typically 4" tall yellow tape with the words "Crime Scene - Do Not Cross" repeated over and over. Surround the scene in a way that would prevent anyone from contaminating the scene. If a gun was used and there were bullet casings present, the police would place small tent shaped cards (think an upside down V) with individual numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 on each card where each casing was found to document the location of the bullet casings for ballistics reporting.

Very cool layout.


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Scott!

The idea about some cool police tape have crossed my mind.
But it staid there, I haven´t found out how to make the tape yet...

/Richard


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*The new homesite...*

My old site is dying so at the moment Im working on a new one.
Not much yet but you can find it right here: http://collinstacity.hemsida24.se/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Richard,Tja
Trévligt att trä´ffas! (Nice to meet you)
Really Incredible work you've done! :appl:
Look forward to more.
I'll keep a look out for some signs for you.
I'm going to have to work on my Swedish (svenska) so I can keep up with your web site! I does have enough English to be able to get around really well though!
Ha det så bra (Take Care)
Sean


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

*Hi Sean!*

Yes, my site is almost in Swedish only but my goal is to have it in English too, or at least some parts of the site!
Right now Im moving things (pics, articles ect) from the old site to this new one but when all of that work is done...you know how it is, if I just have the time...

If you want to learn some Swedish Im sure that the site can help you out, but more English (on the site) is on its way!

Thanks for the nice words about my layout and thanks for keeping an eye out for those damn signs that seems so hard to get!

Ha det bra & ta det lugnt!

Richard


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Richard,
What street signs do you need?
Here is one site.
http://www.jlinnovative.com/default1.asp?page=About


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

fetrock said:


> Thanks a lot Scott!
> 
> The idea about some cool police tape have crossed my mind.
> But it staid there, I haven´t found out how to make the tape yet...
> ...


You may want to go to a custom vehicle/body shop. They may have some really thin tape that is used for pin-striping/detail work to paint cars.

Here in Detroit we get to see plenty of what you're modelling.

Saw tape on a scene last week "Police Line - Do Not Cross" 

I worked this up on paint, you could cut it to width and use Superglue (CA) to secure it in place. The letters are only 3 pixels high so that's about as small as I could get them and still have them legible.










I found O scale, but not HO (OO) scale yet.

http://www.megahobby.com/124-125policecrimescenetapedonotcross120.aspx


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Reckers said:


> Fetrock,
> 
> I would like to offer one more suggestion. Let me start by saying you do excellent work; I love the details. That said, "Walmart" is the wrong name to put on your store. In the US, Walmart stores are never located in an older, inner-city environment. They are always located near major shopping malls or at the edge of town. They are also very large, encompassing roughly a square block with an enormous parking lot that's even larger.
> A good alternate choice might be an F.W. Woolworth's store. They went out of business in the 1990's, but the store has the steel shutter rolled down: you could either be portraying the 1990's, or a contemporary neighborhood where the store closed years ago and nothing replaced it. Here's a pic of a Woolworth's, if you are interested:
> ...


I hate Walmart with a passion. 
So I like the idea of it being in a slum.


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there Tim!

I´m sorry to say that you won´t be able to see Walmart "the slum version" cos´I took the advice and the whole schabang is now CBGB´s (the old NY music club)

Hum...maybe I´ll just scratch another store the slummy way!

/Richard


----------

